# خبر سيء الاوشا توقف اصدار شهادات وكارنيهات خارج حدود امريكا الجغرافية



## safety113 (14 مايو 2011)

خبر سيء
*مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل*
طبقا لتعليمات ادارة الاوشا الامريكية بعدم اصدار شهادات و كارنيهات خارج الحدود الجغرافية القانونية للولايات المتحدة الامريكية بعد 1 يوليو 2011
هذا يسرى على جميع كورسات الاوشا 30 ساعة صناعات عامة و 30 ساعة انشاءات و خلافة
نص التعليمات:
*BAD NEWS:*

[FONT='times new roman', 'new york', times, serif]III. Outreach Training Program and OSHA Jurisdiction
 A. Outreach Training Limited to OSHA Jurisdiction. The Occupational Safety and
 Health Act covers private sector employers and their employees in the 50 states and
 certain territories and jurisdictions under federal authority. Those jurisdictions include the
 District of Columbia, Puerto Rico, the Virgin Islands, American Samoa, Guam, Northern
 Mariana Islands, Wake Island, Johnston Island, and the Outer Continental Shelf Lands as
 defined in the Outer Continental Shelf Lands Act. OSHA training programs such as the
 Outreach Training Program are intended for workers covered under the OSH Act. For
 this reason, OSHA Outreach Training Program classes must be limited to training
 conducted within OSHA’s jurisdiction. Classes delivered outside of OSHA’s jurisdiction
 will not be recognized as Outreach Training Program classes, and trainers will not receive
 student course documents/cards for those students.



[/FONT]​


----------



## علي الحميد (14 مايو 2011)

بناقص منهم ومن شهاداتهم... هي أصلاً مثل عدمها...

أعرف ناس لا يفهمون في السلامة أكثر مما تعرفه جدتي في الفيزياء النووية ومع ذلك يحملون جميع شهادات الأوشا وكرنيهاتها.. حتى اختبراتهم شكلية ويقولك من أول شي انت بتنجح لا تخاف...

الشهادة الوحيدة المحترمة عندهم هي csp والباقي زي عدمه...


----------



## sayed00 (16 مايو 2011)

مشكور احمد على التنوية و على على التعليق

بخصوص تعليق اخى على - المحتوى العلمى للاوشا ممتاز لكن ادارة الموضوع كان سيئ للغاية لدرجة ان من هب و دب كان يحملها لسوء التحكم و مراقبة المدربين عكس الانجليز و متطلباتهم لتدريب النيبوش

لكن اعتقد ان هذه الخطوة لتصحيح ما افسدة ال؟؟؟؟؟؟

سوف تعود قوية

تحياتى


----------



## NAIF1399 (17 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayed00 (23 مايو 2011)

احمد و الاخوان

وصلنى كلام ينفى هذا الخبر 

لا اعلم مدى صحة الخبرين لكن موقع الاوشا ليس علية اى خبر لذلك

تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (24 مايو 2011)

sayed00 قال:


> المحتوى العلمى للاوشا ممتاز
> 
> تحياتى



هذا صحيح وأبصم عليه بالعشرة...


----------



## tomasz (24 مايو 2011)

لقد إتصلت بأحد المدربين الذين قام بدوره بمراسلة الاوشا والإستفسار حول الموضوع وقد نفت الاوشا هذا الخبر جملا وتفصيلا ولا صحة لهذا الخبر

اتمنى ان تتأكدوا من المواضيع التي تضعونها في المنتديات واتمنى ان تضعوا رابط النص والذي يخص الموضوع وليس النص فقط

وشكرا


----------



## Hatman (24 مايو 2011)

الموضوع صحيح 100%

http://www.osha.gov/dte/outreach/program_requirements.html

III. Outreach Training Program and OSHA Jurisdiction
Outreach Training Limited to OSHA Jurisdiction. The Occupational Safety and Health Act covers private sector employers and their employees in the 50 states and certain territories and jurisdictions under federal authority. Those jurisdictions include the District of Columbia, Puerto Rico, the Virgin Islands, American Samoa, Guam, Northern Mariana Islands, Wake Island, Johnston Island, and the Outer Continental Shelf Lands as defined in the Outer Continental Shelf Lands Act. OSHA training programs such as the Outreach Training Program are intended for workers covered under the OSH Act. For this reason, OSHA Outreach Training Program classes must be limited to training conducted within OSHA's jurisdiction. Classes delivered outside of OSHA's jurisdiction will not be recognized as Outreach Training Program classes, and trainers will not receive student course completion cards for those students.

وهنا شروط الإستثناء للمناطق (خارج نطاق مسئولية الأوشا) 


Exception Requirements. Exceptions to these requirements may only be granted with prior approval from OSHA. Requests for exception will only be considered for training that is provided on a contract basis for a specific organization and only its employees. The contracting organization is defined as the party who has legal binding contract with the Outreach trainer to provide training outside of OSHA's jurisdiction. 

Please note the following requirements for obtaining OSHA approval for training outside OSHA jurisdiction. The Outreach trainer must submit a written request for exception to OSHA at the address indicated in section IV.B. at least 60 days in advance of the scheduled training and include the following:
Primary authorized trainer
Trainer email address
Copy of trainer card
Outreach class type (indicate industry and number of hours)
Contracting organization name and address
Start and end times and dates
A topic outline which indicates each topic, the length of time each topic will be taught, and the date and time the topic will be taught.
Guest trainer name(s)
Address where training will be conducted
Typed list of employees to be trained on the contracting company letterhead.
Advertising Restrictions.
Dissemination of promotional materials of any kind (including electronic mail, print media, and/or websites) for Outreach training conducted outside the jurisdiction of OSHA is prohibited.
Information regarding training outside OSHA jurisdiction must not be advertised or posted on any website.​
وهذه المراكز المعترف بها 

http://www.osha.gov/dte/edcenters/current_list.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مايو 2011)

الموضوع صحيح 100 % وكل مدرب يقول غير ذلك فهو يخادع
بالنسبة للخبر حول الأوشا فهو على الرابط التالي:
http://www.osha.gov/dte/outreach/program_requirements.html

الفقرة:
III. Outreach Training Program and OSHA Jurisdiction

وهو على الموقع الرسمي للأوشا
وكذلك تأكدت من احدى شركات التدريب في دمشق التي أعلنت على موقعها الرسمي بأن آخر دورة لديها للأوشا هي
4 - 6 -2011 نظراً لعدم منح شهادات الأوشا بعد 1 - 7 - 2011
مع تحياتي


----------



## mohamedsous (26 مايو 2011)

الخبر اكيد 100% انا عرفت من مركز التدريب قبل ما اشوف الموضوع
طلب صغير ازاي اعرف ان المدرب معتمد من الاوشا لو معايا ال id بتاعه ؟


----------



## safety113 (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكل من تعب وفتش حتى حصل لنا على النتيجة
بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## aiman178 (31 مايو 2011)

اذا صار التدريب مهنة من لا مهنة له مصار الهدف الوحيد منها هو الحصول على المال اى كان الاسلوب والوسيلة فلابد وأن يؤدى طريق هؤلاء الى حرمان الكثير من الحصول على شهادة من جهه معتمدة ومحترمة
ولكن اذا كان المتدرب يرغب فقط فى الشهادة فهذا الخبر سيسئة جدا
اما اذا كان المتدرب يسعى الى التدريب فلن يسيئة هذا الخبر حيث أن الاستثناء واضح ويمكن للشركات أن تفعل هذا الاستثناء بالتزام المتدربين
ونحن بأذن الله سنفعل هذا الاستثناء باسلوب الحجز قبل الدورات بمدة كافية واستكمال كافة الاجراءات للحصول على الاعتماد للدورة ووثائق الدورةالمطلوبة
اشكركم جدا وفعليا من يعمل بالتدريب ويفهم معنى هذه الكلمة ويعطيها حقها فسيستكمل المشوار
أيمن رشيد


----------



## safety113 (1 يونيو 2011)

aiman178 قال:


> اذا صار التدريب مهنة من لا مهنة له مصار الهدف الوحيد منها هو الحصول على المال اى كان الاسلوب والوسيلة فلابد وأن يؤدى طريق هؤلاء الى حرمان الكثير من الحصول على شهادة من جهه معتمدة ومحترمة
> ولكن اذا كان المتدرب يرغب فقط فى الشهادة فهذا الخبر سيسئة جدا
> اما اذا كان المتدرب يسعى الى التدريب فلن يسيئة هذا الخبر حيث أن الاستثناء واضح ويمكن للشركات أن تفعل هذا الاستثناء بالتزام المتدربين
> ونحن بأذن الله سنفعل هذا الاستثناء باسلوب الحجز قبل الدورات بمدة كافية واستكمال كافة الاجراءات للحصول على الاعتماد للدورة ووثائق الدورةالمطلوبة
> ...



على كل شكرا لك
المدربون والشركات أصحاب الضمير كثر
مع انني أشم رائحة دعاية من مشاركتك
​


----------



## e-asker (1 يونيو 2011)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

يعني لازم نسافر امريكا حتى نتمكن من الحصول عليها؟


----------



## whnr2005 (1 يونيو 2011)

سؤال لاهل الخبره
انا اعمل بالخليج وقامت الشركه التى نعمل بها بعمل دورات اوشا لمهندسين المواقع بالشركه وقمنا بحضور الدوره واجتياز الامتحان ولكن الشركه احتفظت بالشهادات ولم تسلمها لنا فهل هناك من طريقه للحصول على الشهاده


----------



## tomasz (1 يونيو 2011)

هل بينكم عقد إلتزام لفترة محدودة مثلا 

إذا كانت هناك مدة فلا يمكن طلب الشهادات قبل إنتهاء المدة اما غير ذلك فمن حقكم المطالبة بهذه الشهادات

الله يوفقكم


----------



## omersoliman (20 يونيو 2011)

نعم صحيح للاسف


----------

